
Coding boot camps and their instructors: are any experienced software devs? - antonio_zeus
Before anyone gets on me for another coding boot camp question - I am trying to ask a simple question about coding boot camps...<p>Is anyone aware of any coding boot camps that have really experienced instructors teaching the curriculum? Or are most coding boot camps heavily taught by beginners&#x2F;ex-boot camp grads...<p>Here is my thought: who you learn from is as important as the curriculum.
======
coursereport
I work at CourseReport.com - a directory of coding bootcamps with reviews,
blog posts etc. We often do Q&As with coding bootcamp instructors and many of
them are industry professionals. We see very experienced people becoming
instructors - often they want to give back to the community after some years
working in the industry. Many coding bootcamps also have a policy of not
hiring their grads unless they have a number of years of experience. I agree
with an earlier comment that coding schools do often hire their grads as
mentors, but not usually as instructors. Examples of experienced instructors:
Jarryd Huntley of We Can Code IT has 10 years of industry experience:
[http://bit.ly/Jarryd-WeCanCodeIT-instructor](http://bit.ly/Jarryd-
WeCanCodeIT-instructor) Liz Howard of Galvanize has industry experience &
teaching experience: [http://bit.ly/Galvanize-instructor-
Liz](http://bit.ly/Galvanize-instructor-Liz) Austyn Hill of The Software Guild
went to MIT and worked for Microsoft: [http://bit.ly/Austyn-Software-Guild-
Instructor](http://bit.ly/Austyn-Software-Guild-Instructor) I totally agree
that who you learn from is as important as the curriculum. An experienced
instructor will not only be able to teach you the course material, and explain
how you would use it on the job, but will also be able to give you industry
advice and maybe help you find a job.

~~~
antonio_zeus
thanks for sharing. I've referred to coursereport many times. great reference.

------
breathingmoment
I work with Grand Circus, in Detroit Mich., and it's very important who is
teaching every coding bootcamp. Our instructors come from diverse backgrounds
- our lead instructor has his PhD and works with Wayne State University's
computer science programs. Another is a full-stack developer with 20 years
experience. We have several others with extensive programming backgrounds.

It's important to do your research. Some coding bootcamps solely employ
graduates of previous programs. Some train developers a new language to fill a
void in their teaching schedules. You can research folks on LinkedIn and talk
directly to teachers. Additionally, read reviews on the specific program
you're looking at. Course Report, Facebook, Google Reviews, Skilled Up and
others can provide insights on how well the programs are structured to prepare
you for a career in tech.

------
gamechangr
Many are taught by experienced developers. It would be hard to know for sure,
but I would guess that all would be.

I have friends that have been through four different programs. All of those
had serious long term developers teaching.

It is true that they have "beginners/ex-boot-camp grads" available as MENTORS
not teachers. There is a HUGE difference.

Yeah they may teach a feature, but "the teacher" is still in the room.

It's super easy to tell, just read the "bio's" of the teacher. If it says 10+
years as a developer, you're fine.

~~~
antonio_zeus
do you mind sharing the four programs your friends attended and whether they
told you that they were recommended? Are they employed? Thank you.

~~~
gamechangr
Add your email address.

~~~
antonio_zeus
added - thank you.

------
maxmcchesney
You're 100% correct that the instructor is a huge part of the experience. At
the moment, all of the instructors at DigitalCrafts (Atlanta and Houston) have
over 10 years of professional development experience. While that may not be
the case at every school, the top programs are similarly staffed. For bios:
www.digitalcrafts.com/about.html

~~~
antonio_zeus
your program looks really interesting. who's the day to day instructor in
Atlanta.. is it Toby Ho? thank you.

